# Anybody know.....



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Where or what company to do a presentation for new crankbait concept ?
I only want to make a few, but I want to sell the idea to a big company for the $$ and not worry about it being stolen by said company.


----------



## rjbass (Aug 1, 2007)

The problem is that a patent on any type of fishing lure is almost impossible to get. It's basically all been done with small variations from the originals. The best deal right now is Larry Dahlberg's contest. If you win, you get River2Sea to make and distribute your bait and you get the royalties. Check out Makelure.com

Rod


----------



## TClark (Apr 20, 2007)

Thanks a bunch RJ !!!


----------

